# Broward County Sheriff’s Department Loses Accreditation After Parkland Failures



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/b...-loses-accreditation-after-parkland-failures/


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Ah it is only Florida...


----------

